# Chocolate Fountains -- what model are you using?



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have 3 smaller chocolate fountains but I am thinking of canning them and just getting a massive stainless steel unit. The problem being that I am in a small town in Ontario,Canada and for the most part people stare at me cross eyed when I tell them what I am looking to buy.

Can I ask where you have purchased yours and what height have they been?

I would probably want something around the 48" height, sadly my restaurant supply company can only offer me fountains for $3500 and up. Now be it, my clientel does not want to pay to use a $3500 fountain. I am hoping some people have found some alternatives between the lower end units and the higher end ones.

Thanks in advance,
Colin


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

At TI we use the spring 46 inch model. and we have a smaller one for banquets. Chocolate Fountain Sales Buy Chocolate Fondue Fountains - Purchase A Fountain we use it every day, for the time the buffet is open. so about 10 hours. only four parts to clean. it works well.but they are expensive sorry.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, almost $6000 USD. It is gorgeous though. I guess the main thing would be doing a cost analysis as to how much I could foresee myself using one of these. It would not be on a daily basis so I can't see the justification for something that costly.

Maybe I should make my own :smoking:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check out Qzina


----------

